# Mini 2 on Amazon $123.12



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

I have been looking for a "deal" on a Tivo Mini 93000 (current model) and was able to get one from Amazon today (and sold by amazon) for $123.12
This looks like it is the lowest price so far from Amazon.... So I pulled the trigger and ordered one.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Yep that's the lowest price on a new Mini that I've ever seen. Good find.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

skypros said:


> I have been looking for a "deal" on a Tivo Mini 93000 (current model) and was able to get one from Amazon today (and sold by amazon) for $123.12
> This looks like it is the lowest price so far from Amazon.... So I pulled the trigger and ordered one.


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TIBFEIA/

Note that if you live near a Best Buy, you could pick one up for that same price using Best Buy's price-matching policy and get it installed today.

edit: p.s. Amazon's price trend for the Mini v2; not sure why that website fails to recognize the current price on the Mini v1 ($99.95).


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Ugh....so tempting.


----------



## nazopo (Dec 21, 2014)

But does it come with lifetime? I know the lifetime on the minis are supposed to be permanent in terms of the monthly subscription is not required anymore with new tivo mini purchases but I saw this response on the Amazon website to a question about whether or not the mini 2 came with lifetime: "Just bought a TiVo Roamio on 7/24/15 and asked about the mini subscription. They quoted me a charge of $5.95 per month or $150 lifetime subscription"


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

nazopo said:


> "Just bought a TiVo Roamio on 7/24/15 and asked about the mini subscription. They quoted me a charge of $5.95 per month or $150 lifetime subscription"


Well, if they asked about a Mini subscription, that's the correct answer, since many Minis were purchased prior to the Lifetime service inclusion. If they'd asked about the current Minis for sale via retailers, they'd have gotten a different answer.

Mileage may vary if you try buying a Mini off eBay or Craigslist, or used via Amazon third-party sellers.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

nazopo said:


> But does it come with lifetime? I know the lifetime on the minis are supposed to be permanent in terms of the monthly subscription is not required anymore with new tivo mini purchases but I saw this response on the Amazon website to a question about whether or not the mini 2 came with lifetime: "Just bought a TiVo Roamio on 7/24/15 and asked about the mini subscription. They quoted me a charge of $5.95 per month or $150 lifetime subscription"


Hi, 
Any new mini, not previously activated, is lifetimed. I just bought another one off of Ebay from an established seller, it activated with lifetime immediately.


----------



## filovirus (Aug 22, 2013)

What is the reason, if any, is there to upgrade from an original lifetime mini to a new Mini 2 with lifetime?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

filovirus said:


> What is the reason, if any, is there to upgrade from an original lifetime mini to a new Mini 2 with lifetime?


Not much really, unless you really want to use the Roamio RF remote with your Mini, which you can technically do on the original Mini anyway if you get the RF USB dongle


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

So, if I can live without the RF, I might as well get the original TiVo Mini (which should also come with lifetime service) and save the $26?

Old Version:
http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCDA92000-Mini-Old-Version/dp/B00BUCLVZU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

Current Version:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00TIBFEIA/sg1archiv/ref=nosim


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> So...


see also: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10482584#post10482584


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

dmk1974 said:


> So, if I can live without the RF, I might as well get the original TiVo Mini (which should also come with lifetime service) and save the $26?
> 
> Old Version:
> http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-TCDA92000-Mini-Old-Version/dp/B00BUCLVZU/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8
> ...


If you don't mind using the Premiere IR remote instead of the Roamio RF remote, then sure, save the $26. But note that the 2 remotes are a little different physically. The RF remote is smaller and a couple of buttons have changed position. I definitely prefer the size and feel of the RF remote. The IR remote is too big and its weight is not as well balanced.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If you don't mind using the Premiere IR remote instead of the Roamio RF remote, then sure, save the $26. But note that the 2 remotes are a little different physically. The RF remote is smaller and a couple of buttons have changed position. I definitely prefer the size and feel of the RF remote. The IR remote is too big and its weight is not as well balanced.


I don't have a Roamio yet (just ordered a Plus though!), but I have a couple of those short slider remotes that are RF. Is that the one the Roamio and new Mini comes with? Or is it an in-between version without the slider keyboard?

Nevermind...I just found this:
https://tinkertry.com/quick-look-at-the-tivo-slide-pro-remote

I am still considering though getting the older version and then buying the slider remote. It's illuminated and the keyboard comes in handy from time to time. Overall cost becomes ~$142 though.
http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-C00260-Roamio-Slide-Remote/dp/B00HC2XTMA


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dmk1974 said:


> ... but I have a couple of those short slider remotes that are RF.


So you have the earlier *TiVo Slide* remote, with keyboard? (i.e. second from left in this image, taken from the tinkertry article) Weaknees says those are compatible w/ the Roamio series (and Minis?), but, like the Premiere/Mini v1-style remote, the button layout will be different from the Roamio Plus remote.

If you opt for one of the new Slide Pro remotes, be sure to order the one for the Premiere/Mini... to ensure that you receive the RF USB dongle. And maybe you can pay for the Slide Pro by selling the old Slide remote on ebay?


----------



## mpinegar (Sep 15, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> If you don't mind using the Premiere IR remote instead of the Roamio RF remote, then sure, save the $26. But note that the 2 remotes are a little different physically. The RF remote is smaller and a couple of buttons have changed position. I definitely prefer the size and feel of the RF remote. The IR remote is too big and its weight is not as well balanced.


It is so much better to have RF. To not have to dodge obstacles is awesome.
I struggled with IR for too many years. Worth $26,easily.


----------

